# L'angolo del libro



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2012)

Si continua da qui http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=50914527


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

Riuppiamo 
Ultimamente ho finito di leggere il Satyricon di Petronio, ci ho messo molto perché a causa di impegni non ho avuto modo di leggerlo con continuità.
Piacevole, nascendo come romanzo dalle tinte erotiche è gradevole soprattutto la limpidità del linguaggio di Petronio, a volte ti strappa un sorriso per la schiettezza con cui descrive certi momenti  l'ho apprezzato soprattutto per la fluidità del racconto(peccato per le numerosissime lacune)perché da un punto di vista storico è difficile valutarlo, semplicemente perché si intaglia in una civiltà molto lontana dalla nostra. Interessante, ovviamente, è la cena di Trimalcione, personaggio dietro il quale ancora si ipotizza che si possa nascondere Nerone e di questo io ne sono convinto, soprattutto per le velleità letterarie, la volgarità, lo sfarzo e l'egocentrismo che presenta Trimalcione, queste, per altro, tutte caratteristiche di Nerone stesso, come poi hanno avuto modo di tramandarci altri scrittori. 
Adesso dovrei iniziare Castelli di Rabbia di Baricco regalatomi da conoscenti, intanto ho iniziato il Simposio di Platone nella speranza di avere un quadro più chiaro di questa curiosa attività del mondo antico


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Sto finendo _Delitto e castigo _di Dostoevskij.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Stai leggendo un capolavoro Solo, bada... meglio se te lo leggi un paio di volte, certi libri per capirli vanno letti, riletti e bisogna rifletterci su a lungo


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

sto andando avanti con tutti i libri della Morante per motivi di studio. L'Isola di Arturo merita...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Eh, l'Isola di Arturo fu uno dei miei primi libri, dovrei rileggerlo, lo ricordo solo a sprazzi


----------



## Ataraxia (31 Agosto 2012)

Anche io sto leggendo Dostoevskij,"I Fratelli Karamazov".I lunghissimi monologhi di alcuni personaggi sono qualcosa di immenso.


----------



## blunotturno (31 Agosto 2012)

ma quanti lettori di Dostoevskij, sono sorpreso 

Attualmente non sto leggendo nulla, ed è parecchio strano per i miei standard, ma domani faccio un salto alla feltrinelli, consigli?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Agosto 2012)

Nell'ultimo mese ho letto

Il ritratto di Dorian Gray di Oscar Wilde (inutile che vi dica di cosa parli, lo conoscete tutti)
Il centravanti è stato assassinato verso sera di Vazquez Montalban (Parla di un calciatore inglese che viene acquistato dal Barcellona e poi minacciato di morte tramite lettere)
La donna mancina di Peter Handke (uno dei libri più "angoscianti" che abbia letto. Il vuoto assoluto)
Oceano Mare di Baricco (veramente bello, anche se il finale mi ha lasciato un pò perplesso)
Colazione da Tiffany di Capote (lo conoscete tutti)

Adesso sto leggendo la Freccia Nera di Stevenson


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

blunotturno ha scritto:


> *ma quanti lettori di Dostoevskij, sono sorpreso*
> 
> Attualmente non sto leggendo nulla, ed è parecchio strano per i miei standard, ma domani faccio un salto alla feltrinelli, consigli?





Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Anche io sto leggendo Dostoevskij,"I Fratelli Karamazov".I lunghissimi monologhi di alcuni personaggi sono qualcosa di immenso.


"I fratelli Karamazov è il romanzo piú grandioso che mai sia stato scritto, l'episodio del Grande Inquisitore è uno dei vertici della letteratura universale, un capitolo di bellezza inestimabile"[Freud]
A parte l'episodio del Grande Inquisitore come dice Freud, l'episodio che mi ha colpito di più è quello in cui Ivan parla del suo ateismo ad Alesa(se non sbaglio, è passato tanto tempo dall'ultima volta che l'ho letto).
Morirei anche per scrivere solo due righe del livello di quelli di Fedor


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Dopo un periodo passato a leggere altro che riviste, ho finalmente ripreso in mano 'tutti i figli di Dio danzano', di Murakami Haruki.


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> "I fratelli Karamazov è il romanzo piú grandioso che mai sia stato scritto, l'episodio del Grande Inquisitore è uno dei vertici della letteratura universale, un capitolo di bellezza inestimabile"[Freud]
> A parte l'episodio del Grande Inquisitore come dice Freud, l'episodio che mi ha colpito di più è quello in cui Ivan parla del suo ateismo ad Alesa(se non sbaglio, è passato tanto tempo dall'ultima volta che l'ho letto).
> Morirei anche per scrivere solo due righe del livello di quelli di Fedor



Mi stavo riferendo proprio a questi episodi,pagine di una grandezza difficilmente raggiungibile.Al momento questo supera anche Delitto e Castigo almeno per me.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno ha letto Il Tamburo di Latta di Gunter Grass?
Com'è?


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2012)

Delitto e Castigo è il mio romanzo preferito...immenso...roba da leggerlo, rileggerlo e passare ore a rifletterci su...


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Mi sto leggendo il ritratto di Dorian Gray, bellissimo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2012)

Sto leggendo "Se questo è un uomo" di Primo Levi
Roba da brividi


----------



## S T B (6 Settembre 2012)

Grazie all'università ho conosciuto qualche autore interessante, ma siccome ora ho sospeso gli studi per un pò ho iniziato a leggermi qualcosa per conto mio.
Ho preso in prestito alla biblioteca "Il fu Mattia Pascal" di Pirandello che sono sempre stato curioso di leggere e mi sta piacendo molto.
Ieri entrando in libreria ho trovato a 7 euro un volume con i romanzi e i racconti di F.Scott Fitzgerald e siccome il Grande Gatsby mi era piaciuto molto l'ho preso!


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Sto leggendo ancora una volta Il vecchio e il Mare, non mi stanca mai.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Settembre 2012)

Sto leggendo Memorie di Adriano
Porca ***** ragazzi, questo libro è un fottutissimo CAPOLAVORO
Uno dei migliori mai scritti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Delitto e Castigo è il mio romanzo preferito...immenso...roba da leggerlo, rileggerlo e passare ore a rifletterci su...


Le prime 200 pagine le avrò rilette almeno 6 o 7 volte


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo ancora una volta Il vecchio e il Mare, non mi stanca mai.



Letto pure io, bello 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo "Se questo è un uomo" di Primo Levi
> Roba da brividi



bello, ache se molto triste...


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2012)

Chi studia, ha studiato o studierà letteratura la letteratura contemporanea si legga "I Canti del Caos" di Antonio Moresco: la struttura della narrazione è una cosa mai vista, penso farà storia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> *Chi studia, ha studiato o studierà letteratura* la letteratura contemporanea si legga "I Canti del Caos" di Antonio Moresco: la struttura della narrazione è una cosa mai vista, penso farà storia.


 seguirò il consiglio.


----------



## francylomba (9 Settembre 2012)

ho cominciato a leggere il grande gatsby cosi mi preparo al film..


----------



## hiei87 (9 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le prime 200 pagine le avrò rilette almeno 6 o 7 volte



Per forza...io purtroppo ho fatto l'errore un anno fa di prestarlo e ho paura che per rileggerlo un'altra volta lo dovrò ricomprare....
In compenso ho finito ieri Moby Dick....Peccato per una parte centrale un po' noiosa in quanto super descrittiva (ma ci sta, all'epoca la maggior parte della gente poteva non avere la benchè minima nozione su come fosse fatta una balena, una nave e come funzionasse la pesca alla balena), ma la storia che il libro racconta e soprattutto le riflessioni esistenziali che ci stanno dietro sono quanto di più trascinante e coinvolgente possibile...Devo decidere come, dove e quando, ma progetto un tatuaggio ispirato a questo libro....


----------



## prebozzio (9 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> seguirò il consiglio.



Ho precisato (sbagliando, sono mongolo a usare il cellulare  ) che è una lettura fondamentale per chi studia la letteratura contemporanea: per chi non ha mai avuto a che fare da vicino con temi come la morte dell'autore e gli studi teorici di Genette (rapporti tra autore, narratore e diegesi) è difficilissimo raccapezzarsi (anche perché sono più di mille pagine di follia  )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho precisato (sbagliando, sono mongolo a usare il cellulare  ) che è una lettura fondamentale per chi studia la letteratura contemporanea: per chi non ha mai avuto a che fare da vicino con temi come la morte dell'autore e gli studi teorici di Genette (rapporti tra autore, narratore e diegesi) è difficilissimo raccapezzarsi (anche perché sono più di mille pagine di follia  )


Uhm capisco... però sembra interessante da come lo presenti, se non altro per avere qualche lezione di narrativa.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2012)

La scuola russa dell' 800 penso non abbia eguali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La scuola russa dell' 800 penso non abbia eguali


Il Maestro, Tolstoj, Gogol, Turgenev, Puskin, Cechov


----------



## pennyhill (11 Settembre 2012)

Sto leggendo _Addio alle armi_ di Ernesto 

Dopo, credo leggerò _Comandante ad Auschwitz_ di Höss.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Riuppiamo
> Ultimamente ho finito di leggere il Satyricon di Petronio, ci ho messo molto perché a causa di impegni non ho avuto modo di leggerlo con continuità.
> Piacevole, nascendo come romanzo dalle tinte erotiche è gradevole soprattutto la limpidità del linguaggio di Petronio, a volte ti strappa un sorriso per la schiettezza con cui descrive certi momenti  l'ho apprezzato soprattutto per la fluidità del racconto(peccato per le numerosissime lacune)perché da un punto di vista storico è difficile valutarlo, semplicemente perché si intaglia in una civiltà molto lontana dalla nostra. Interessante, ovviamente, è la cena di Trimalcione, personaggio dietro il quale ancora si ipotizza che si possa nascondere Nerone e di questo io ne sono convinto, soprattutto per le velleità letterarie, la volgarità, lo sfarzo e l'egocentrismo che presenta Trimalcione, queste, per altro, tutte caratteristiche di Nerone stesso, come poi hanno avuto modo di tramandarci altri scrittori.
> Adesso dovrei iniziare Castelli di Rabbia di Baricco regalatomi da conoscenti, intanto ho iniziato il Simposio di Platone nella speranza di avere un quadro più chiaro di questa curiosa attività del mondo antico



Arbiter elegantiae! Il diretto proseguimento del _Satyricon_, se mi permetti di darti un consiglio, sarebbe _L'asino d'oro_ di Apuleio. Ha la piacevole capacità di farti squartare dalle risate (la vicenda di per sè è immensamente ironica), ma nello sviluppo cade in un misticismo filosofeggiante che folgora!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Arbiter elegantiae! Il diretto proseguimento del _Satyricon_, se mi permetti di darti un consiglio, sarebbe _L'asino d'oro_ di Apuleio. Ha la piacevole capacità di farti squartare dalle risate (la vicenda di per sè è immensamente ironica), ma nello sviluppo cade in un misticismo filosofeggiante che folgora!



Concordo.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2012)

L'asino d'oro l'ho letto, e concordo con voi.

Oggi ho cominciato City di Baricco. Nonostante la gran parte di critici e studiosi lo disprezzi, amo Baricco. Secondo loro il suo stile è artificioso, innaturale, costruito, secondo me è semplicemente meraviglioso. Forse non del tutto al passo con i tempi, ma chi se ne frega...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Settembre 2012)

Che me pensate??? il sondaggio è di una decina d'anni fa, ma poco cambia nella sostanza. Sarei curiosissimo di leggere tutta la classifica.

E' Don Chisciotte, il libro più bello del mondo
Il capolavoro di Cervantes è stato scelto da una giuria internazionale di 100 scrittori, in una votazione promossa dall'Istituto Nobel di Oslo. La storia dell'hidalgo spagnolo ha preceduto in classifica "Madame Bovary" di Flaubert

Il Don Chisciotte, capolavoro spagnolo del XVII secolo di Miguel de Cervantes, è stato proclamato ''il miglior libro del mondo'' da una giuria internazionale di 100 prestigiosi scrittori, al termine di una votazione promossa dall'Istituto Nobel di Oslo e dal Club del Libro della Norvegia.
La storia tragicomica di Cervantes, pubblicata in due parti tra il 1605 e il 1615, si è imposta sui drammi di William Shakespeare, sui poemi di Omero e sui romanzi di Lev Tolstoj. Al secondo posto della lista dei migliori libri di tutti i tempi, diffusa oggi nella capitale norvegese, figura Madame Bovary dello scrittore francese Gustave Flaubert. Alla votazione dei 100 libri più belli, ognuno dei 100 scrittori della giuria ha suggerito fino a un massimo di dieci titoli.
Hanno votato, tra gli autori più noti, anche diversi premi Nobel per la letteratura come V.S. Naipaul (Gran Bretagna), Wole Soyinka (Nigeria), Nadine Gordimer (Sudafrica), Dario Fo (Italia), Seamus Heaney (Irlanda). La lista dei votanti include anche l'angloindiano Salman Rushdie, il boemo Milan Kundera, l'inglese John Le Carrè, gli statunitensi Paul Auster e John Irving, il messicano Carlos Fuentes e lo statunitense Norman Mailer.
La ''biblioteca universale dei 100 libri'' confezionata al termine della votazione promossa dall'Istituto Nobel di Oslo comprende quattro titoli di Fedor Dostoevskij, tre ciascuno di Franz Kafka, William Shakespeare e Lev Tolstoj, mentre William Faulkner, Gustave Flaubert, Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Omero, Thomas Mann e Virginia Woolf sono rappresentati da due opere.
Ha trionfato, dunque, l'hidalgo che lotta contro i mulini a vento e va alla ricerca della sua Dulcinea. 
Il Don Chisciotte è considerato il primo romanzo moderno nato dalla crisi dei valori rinascimentali e dal bisogno d' indagare le zone d' ombra della coscienza, nella contrapposizione satirica tra la follia del cavaliere della Mancia e il realistico buon senso dello scudiero Sancho Panza. L' opera di Cervantes ha ricevuto il cinquanta per cento delle preferenze nel corso della seconda votazione che ha ufficialmente definito la lista delle migliori fiction letterarie.

TROVATA, ANCHE SE NON SONO IN ORDINE DI POSIZIONE
Poco da dire, sono veramente libri fantastici


Don Quixote
The greatest book of all time? ... Don Quixote and Sancho Panza as drawn by Honoré Daumier, c.1855. Photograph: Francis G. Mayer/Corbis

1984 by George Orwell, England, (1903-1950)

A Doll's House by Henrik Ibsen, Norway (1828-1906)

A Sentimental Education by Gustave Flaubert, France, (1821-1880)

Absalom, Absalom! by William Faulkner, United States, (1897-1962)

The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain, United States, (1835-1910)

The Aeneid by Virgil, Italy, (70-19 BC)

Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy, Russia, (1828-1910)

Beloved by Toni Morrison, United States, (b. 1931)

Berlin Alexanderplatz by Alfred Doblin, Germany, (1878-1957)

Blindness by Jose Saramago, Portugal, (1922-2010)

The Book of Disquiet by Fernando Pessoa, Portugal, (1888-1935)

The Book of Job, Israel. (600-400 BC)

The Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor M Dostoyevsky, Russia, (1821-1881)

Buddenbrooks by Thomas Mann, Germany, (1875-1955)

Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer, England, (1340-1400)

The Castle by Franz Kafka, Bohemia, (1883-1924)

Children of Gebelawi by Naguib Mahfouz, Egypt, (b. 1911)

Collected Fictions by Jorge Luis Borges, Argentina, (1899-1986)

Complete Poems by Giacomo Leopardi, Italy, (1798-1837)

The Complete Stories by Franz Kafka, Bohemia, (1883-1924)

The Complete Tales by Edgar Allan Poe, United States, (1809-1849)

Confessions of Zeno by Italo Svevo, Italy, (1861-1928)

Crime and Punishment by Fyodor M Dostoyevsky, Russia, (1821-1881)

Dead Souls by Nikolai Gogol, Russia, (1809-1852)

The Death of Ivan Ilyich and Other Stories by Leo Tolstoy, Russia, (1828-1910)

Decameron by Giovanni Boccaccio, Italy, (1313-1375)

The Devil to Pay in the Backlands by Joao Guimaraes Rosa, Brazil, (1880-1967)

Diary of a Madman and Other Stories by Lu Xun, China, (1881-1936)

The Divine Comedy by Dante Alighieri, Italy, (1265-1321)

Don Quixote by Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra, Spain, (1547-1616)

Essays by Michel de Montaigne, France, (1533-1592)

Fairy Tales and Stories by Hans Christian Andersen, Denmark, (1805-1875)

Faust by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Germany, (1749-1832)

Gargantua and Pantagruel by Francois Rabelais, France, (1495-1553)

Gilgamesh Mesopotamia, (c 1800 BC)

The Golden Notebook by Doris Lessing, England, (b.1919)

Great Expectations by Charles Dickens, England, (1812-1870)

Gulliver's Travels by Jonathan Swift, Ireland, (1667-1745)

Gypsy Ballads by Federico Garcia Lorca, Spain, (1898-1936)

Hamlet by William Shakespeare, England, (1564-1616)

History by Elsa Morante, Italy, (1918-1985)

Hunger by Knut Hamsun, Norway, (1859-1952)

The Idiot by Fyodor M Dostoyevsky, Russia, (1821-1881)

The Iliad by Homer, Greece, (c 700 BC)

Independent People by Halldor K Laxness, Iceland, (1902-1998)

Invisible Man by Ralph Ellison, United States, (1914-1994)

Jacques the Fatalist and His Master by Denis Diderot, France, (1713-1784)

Journey to the End of the Night by Louis-Ferdinand Celine, France, (1894-1961)

King Lear by William Shakespeare, England, (1564-1616)

Leaves of Grass by Walt Whitman, United States, (1819-1892)

The Life and Opinions of Tristram Shandy by Laurence Sterne, Ireland, (1713-1768)

Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov, Russia/United States, (1899-1977)

Love in the Time of Cholera by Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Colombia, (b. 1928)

Madame Bovary by Gustave Flaubert, France, (1821-1880)

The Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann, Germany, (1875-1955)

Mahabharata, India, (c 500 BC)

The Man Without Qualities by Robert Musil, Austria, (1880-1942)

The Mathnawi by Jalal ad-din Rumi, Afghanistan, (1207-1273)

Medea by Euripides, Greece, (c 480-406 BC)

Memoirs of Hadrian by Marguerite Yourcenar, France, (1903-1987)

Metamorphoses by Ovid, Italy, (c 43 BC)

Middlemarch by George Eliot, England, (1819-1880)

Midnight's Children by Salman Rushdie, India/Britain, (b. 1947)

Moby-Dick by Herman Melville, United States, (1819-1891)

Mrs. Dalloway by Virginia Woolf, England, (1882-1941)

Njaals Saga, Iceland, (c 1300)

Nostromo by Joseph Conrad, England,(1857-1924)

The Odyssey by Homer, Greece, (c 700 BC)

Oedipus the King Sophocles, Greece, (496-406 BC)

Old Goriot by Honore de Balzac, France, (1799-1850)

The Old Man and the Sea by Ernest Hemingway, United States, (1899-1961)

One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Colombia, (b. 1928)

The Orchard by Sheikh Musharrif ud-din Sadi, Iran, (c 1200-1292)

Othello by William Shakespeare, England, (1564-1616)

Pedro Paramo by Juan Rulfo Juan Rulfo, Mexico, (1918-1986)

Pippi Longstocking by Astrid Lindgren, Sweden, (1907-2002)

Poems by Paul Celan, Romania/France, (1920-1970)

The Possessed by Fyodor M Dostoyevsky, Russia, (1821-1881)

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen, England, (1775-1817)

The Ramayana by Valmiki, India, (c 300 BC)

The Recognition of Sakuntala by Kalidasa, India, (c. 400)

The Red and the Black by Stendhal, France, (1783-1842)

Remembrance of Things Past by Marcel Proust, France, (1871-1922)

Season of Migration to the North by Tayeb Salih, Sudan, (b. 1929)

Selected Stories by Anton P Chekhov, Russia, (1860-1904)

Sons and Lovers by DH Lawrence, England, (1885-1930)

The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner, United States, (1897-1962)

The Sound of the Mountain by Yasunari Kawabata, Japan, (1899-1972)

The Stranger by Albert Camus, France, (1913-1960)

The Tale of Genji by Shikibu Murasaki, Japan, (c 1000)

Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe, Nigeria, (b. 1930)

Thousand and One Nights, India/Iran/Iraq/Egypt, (700-1500)

The Tin Drum by Gunter Grass, Germany, (b.1927)

To the Lighthouse by Virginia Woolf, England, (1882-1941)

The Trial by Franz Kafka, Bohemia, (1883-1924)

Trilogy: Molloy, Malone Dies, The Unnamable by Samuel Beckett, Ireland, (1906-1989)

Ulysses by James Joyce, Ireland, (1882-1941)

War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy, Russia, (1828-1910)

Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë, England, (1818-1848)

Zorba the Greek by Nikos Kazantzakis, Greece, (1883-1957)


----------



## Vinz (11 Settembre 2012)

Meenghia rifresciamo un po' il topic. Avete letto Io Sono Leggenda di Richard Matheson? E' bellissimo


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Meenghia rifresciamo un po' il topic. Avete letto Io Sono Leggenda di Richard Matheson? E' bellissimo


Letto tipo l'anno scorso. Discreto imho, anche perché non è proprio il mio genere.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Settembre 2012)

E dell'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere che mi dite ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Ho appena iniziato Castelli di Rabbia di Baricco, bello bello, mi sta piacendo molto.
Fluido, fantasioso e molto originale, mi ha strappato un sorriso più di una volta sebbene ci siano anche riflessioni interessanti tipo quella sui treni e le ferrovie, brillante.
Vediamo come si evolve.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho appena iniziato Castelli di Rabbia di Baricco, bello bello, mi sta piacendo molto.
> Fluido, fantasioso e molto originale, mi ha strappato un sorriso più di una volta sebbene ci siano anche riflessioni interessanti tipo quella sui treni e le ferrovie, brillante.
> Vediamo come si evolve.



Baricco è uno dei miei scrittori preferiti in assoluto. Gli intellettuali e i critici contemporanei lo snobbano e lo criticano, ma io ne sbatto le palle 

Ho finito da poco "City", molto bello. Il mio preferito in assoluto resta "Mr. Gwin", poi non saprei fare classifiche tra "City", "Castelli di Rabbia" e "Oceano Mare".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Baricco è uno dei miei scrittori preferiti in assoluto. *Gli intellettuali e i critici contemporanei lo snobbano e lo criticano, ma io ne sbatto le palle*
> 
> Ho finito da poco "City", molto bello. Il mio preferito in assoluto resta "Mr. Gwin", poi non saprei fare classifiche tra "City", "Castelli di Rabbia" e "Oceano Mare".


Stica, se si ha una mente che funziona non c'è bisogno di affidarsi al giudizio delle "teste coronate"[cit.]


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E dell'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere che mi dite ?



Bello


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Settembre 2012)

Che ve lo dico a fare ... il Don Chisciotte è stupendo!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E dell'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere che mi dite ?



Sopravvalutato secondo me


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Che ve lo dico a fare ... il Don Chisciotte è stupendo!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Mah, sicuramente non è un libro leggero e forse dopo un pò diventa stomachevole, però mi pare davvero ben scritto. Mi pare meglio del libro del riso e dell'oblio, degli altri non so perchè non li ho letti. Ho appena finito il ritratto di dorian gray (letto per la terza volta), non conoscete per caso un romanzo simile, di stampo aforistico? Avrei intenzione di virare sulle commedie di Wilde.


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2012)

Ma come vi si crea a leggere mattoni da 400-500 pagine ? Manco fossero libri universitari


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma come vi si crea a leggere mattoni da 400-500 pagine ? Manco fossero libri universitari



Ma come vi si crea ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma come vi si crea ?


Che lingua è? Non la conosco


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che lingua è ? Non la conosco



Aissese


----------



## runner (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao ragazzi voglio farvi una domanda.....

voi avete mai pensato di scrivere un libro (saggio, narrativa o altro) e poi pubblicarlo si siti come Amazon.it?
io ci sto pensando, ma ho sentito alcuni amici che mi hanno detto che potrebbe essere un casino per il copyright e altre cose di cui ignoravo l' esistenza (ISBN e altre bazze).....

però l' idea di inviare un bel libro e poi che sia il pubblico a decretarne la diffusione senza doverlo presentare e distribuire mi piacerebbe!!

voi avete esperienza in tale senso?


----------



## yelle (19 Ottobre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi voglio farvi una domanda.....
> 
> voi avete mai pensato di scrivere un libro (saggio, narrativa o altro) e poi pubblicarlo si siti come Amazon.it?
> io ci sto pensando, ma ho sentito alcuni amici che mi hanno detto che potrebbe essere un casino per il copyright e altre cose di cui ignoravo l' esistenza (ISBN e altre bazze).....
> ...


non fai prima a pubblicarlo come ebook?


----------



## runner (19 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> non fai prima a pubblicarlo come ebook?



come si fa?


----------



## yelle (19 Ottobre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> come si fa?


segui il normale iter di pubblicazione (quindi cerchi una casa editrice che te lo pubblichi), solo che invece che sobbarcarti le spese di pubblicazione su carta, lo vendi nel formato ebook.


----------



## Solo (21 Ottobre 2012)

Finito _Hitch 22_.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] topic per la sezione cultura.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2012)

Vincere col Fair Play Finanziario di Paolo Ciabattini 


E' STUPENDO. STUPENDO. Mi legge nella mente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2012)

volevo leggere un libro sulla storia della Mafia Siciliana...che mi consigliate?


----------



## Livestrong (15 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vincere col Fair Play Finanziario di Paolo Ciabattini
> 
> 
> E' STUPENDO. STUPENDO. Mi legge nella mente.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


>



Stupendo. Mi son fatto fare anche la dedica.


----------



## yelle (16 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> volevo leggere un libro sulla storia della Mafia Siciliana...che mi consigliate?


guarda, giusto l'altra settimana mio padre era in ospedale in stanza con un palermitano che gli anni di Borsellino e Falcone li ha vissuti sulla propria pelle. Alla fine di una lunga chiacchierata mi ha regalato un libro che sto leggendo (e che mi sta piacendo), "I quattro canti di Palermo", di Giuseppe Di Piazza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> guarda, giusto l'altra settimana mio padre era in ospedale in stanza con un palermitano che gli anni di Borsellino e Falcone li ha vissuti sulla propria pelle. Alla fine di una lunga chiacchierata mi ha regalato un libro che sto leggendo (e che mi sta piacendo), "I quattro canti di Palermo", di Giuseppe Di Piazza.



grazie mille del consiglio...mi hanno proposto anche "ho ucciso giovanni falcone" di Saverio Lodato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Dicembre 2012)

Dunque, dunque... aggiorniamo un po'.
Castelli di Rabbia l'ho concluso e, forse, rispetto all'entusiasta commento che ho fatto nella pagina precedente, non voglio dire di essermi dovuto ricredere però a lungo andare mi si è presentato un po' troppo frivolo. Diciamo che l'andamento iniziale del racconto si mantiene constante durante tutta la narrazione, quindi non avrebbe dovuto sorprendermi, però all'apprezzabile fantasia e fluidità del racconto si accompagna anche un po' di retorica forse troppo leggera. 
I temi si sposano bene con l'intento sognante del libro(si parla nella prefazione di un uomo che "tende all'infinito")ma niente, mi è sembrato davvero troppo leggerino. Diciamo che è una buona lettura per rilassarsi un po', non vorrei fare sgarbo a Prebozzio con altri commenti negativi. 
Nel frattempo ho concluso "Il Muro" di Sartre, in generale mi ha colpito positivamente, mi aspettavo una scrittura un po' più astrusa da un filosofo, in realtà si è presentato anche come un bravo scrittore. 
Breve commento a tutti i racconti: 
Il primo mi è piaciuto, le descrizioni degli stati d'animo dei condannati mi son sembrate molto realistiche e disincantate, poi il finale, vabbè, sorprendente.
La Camera mi ha lasciato interdetto, invece Erostrato non tanto per il racconto in sé quanto per il tema mi ha colpito molto e abbastanza personalmente. 
Intimità non mi è piaciuto un granché, mentre molto bello Infanzia di un capo, mi è sembrato interessante il breve riassunto di un percorso di vita nel quale tanti di noi ci si potrebbero specchiare.
Adesso ho in progetto su consiglio di un amico "La vita di Alessandro e Cesare" di Plutarco e il "Giulio Cesare" di Shakespeare, intanto ho "Lo straniero" di Camus che mi aspetta.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Dicembre 2012)

Letture leggere


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Dicembre 2012)

Qualcuno ha mai letto l'orda del vento?

(non so se ho già scritto a riguardo qui)


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ah, questo mese ho letto anche "Anatomia dell'irrequietezza" di Chatwin. Definirlo bello sarebbe riduttivo.


----------



## yelle (17 Dicembre 2012)

oggi mi è presa un'irrefrenabile voglia, dopo anni, di prendere in mano un libro di Marion Zimmer Bradley.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2012)

Bisogno di consigli su libri sulla doppia personalità.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi mi è arrivato "Basket, uomini e altri pianeti" scritto da Ettore Messina (attuale allenatore del Cska Mosca) coadiuvato dal noto commentatore Sky Flavio Tranquillo. Il libro parla dell'esperienza del coach catanese come assistant coach di Mike Brown ai Los Angeles Lakers.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2013)

Concluse oggi le "Vite parallele" di Alessandro e Cesare, diciamo che non ho un granché da dire sullo stile, infatti il racconto, dovendo chiaramente riassumere le vite di personaggi tanto grandi, è abbastanza frettoloso e troppo cronachistico. Da un lato, poi, la mole di informazioni che ci presenta Plutarco può essere utile per la vastità di versioni che ci offre, dall'altro finisce per mischiare troppo facilmente storia, mito e leggenda, in questo senso è un calderone di informazioni, infatti credo che le sue "Vite parallele" siano più un lavoro da studiare filologicamente che da leggere. Detto questo breve commento, rimando la lettura del "Giulio Cesare" di Shakespeare promessa nella pagina prima e lascio nel congelatore "Lo straniero" dato che proprio stamane ho comperato "Il rosso e il nero" di Stendhal  
Ho letto la prima ventina di pagina e mi sta piacendo molto, sia come stile di scrittura, cioè elaborato al punto giusto senza che sconfini in barocchismi linguistici, sia come facilità di lettura, infatti si lascia leggere. L'ambientazione mi piace, evoca quelle atmosfere suggestive da film indipendente che per sbaglio becchi su qualche canale minore in un caldo pomeriggio d'estate  poi vabbè, è proprio per la Francia che ho un debole e che prima o poi visiterò. Vediamo come si evolverà... 



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogno di consigli su libri sulla doppia personalità.


Fight Club.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fight Club.


??? non è un film???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ??? non è un film???


Prima di tutto un libro


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto un libro



grazie tesorino... bene altri in mente sullo stesso tema o comunque psicologici?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunque, dunque... aggiorniamo un po'
> Castelli di Rabbia l'ho concluso e, forse, rispetto all'entusiasta commento che ho fatto nella pagina precedente, non voglio dire di essermi dovuto ricredere però a lungo andare mi si è presentato un po' troppo frivolo. Diciamo che l'andamento iniziale del racconto si mantiene constante durante tutta la narrazione, quindi non avrebbe dovuto sorprendermi però all'apprezzabile fantasia e fluidità del racconto si accompagna anche un po' di retorica forse troppo leggera; i temi si sposano bene con l'intento sognante del libro(si parla nella prefazione di un uomo che "tende all'infinito")però mi è sembrato troppo leggerino. Diciamo che è una buona lettura per rilassarsi un po' dai, non vorrei fare sgarbo a Prebozzio con altri commenti negativi
> *Nel frattempo ho concluso "Il Muro" di Sartre, in generale mi ha colpito positivamente*, mi aspettavo una scrittura un po' più astrusa da un filosofo, in realtà si è presentato anche come un bravo scrittore. Breve commento a tutti i racconti: Il primo mi è piaciuto, le descrizioni degli stati d'animo dei condannati mi son sembrate molto realistiche e disincantate, poi il finale vabbè  La Camera mi ha lasciato interdetto, invece Erostrato non tanto per il racconto in sé quanto per il tema mi ha colpito molto e abbastanza personalmente. Intimità non mi è piaciuto un granché, mentre molto bello Infanzia di un capo, mi è sembrato interessante il breve riassunto di un percorso di vita nel quale tanti di noi ci si potrebbero riconoscere.
> Adesso ho in progetto su consiglio di un amico "La vita di Alessandro e Cesare" di Plutarco e il "Giulio Cesare" di Shakespeare, intanto ho "Lo straniero" di Camus che mi aspetta.



Beh ti sorprendi?! Hai letto "La nausea"?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh ti sorprendi?! Hai letto "La nausea"?


Non ancora ma lo farò 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> grazie *tesorino*... bene altri in mente sullo stesso tema o comunque psicologici?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ancora ma lo farò



Bene, se ti servono consigli su opere filosofiche chiedi pure


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bene, se ti servono consigli su opere filosofiche chiedi pure


Azzz, Tanner legge Sartre


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Azzz, Tanner legge Sartre



Non dovrebbe essere una sorpresa visto che la filosofia è il mio campo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non dovrebbe essere una sorpresa visto che la filosofia è il mio campo


Corbezzolini, studi proprio filosofia?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Corbezzolini, studi proprio filosofia ?



Si.


----------



## Mou (10 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bene, se ti servono consigli su opere filosofiche chiedi pure



Che ne pensi di Dario Antiseri? Oltre a seguirlo nelle rare apparizioni televisive ho letto alcuni suoi libretti sul liberalismo. Lo trovo un uomo di estrema cultura e erudizione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Che ne pensi di Dario Antiseri? Oltre a seguirlo nelle rare apparizioni televisive ho letto alcuni suoi libretti sul liberalismo. Lo trovo un uomo di estrema cultura e erudizione.



Ho letto principi liberali, riesce sicuramente nell'intento di spiegare in modo poco complesso il liberalismo, forse ogni tanto pecca un po' di superficialità.


----------



## Mou (10 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho letto principi liberali, riesce sicuramente nell'intento di spiegare in modo poco complesso il liberalismo, forse ogni tanto pecca un po' di superficialità.



Tante citazioni e poco Dario Antiseri, non so se mi segui


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Tante citazioni e poco Dario Antiseri, non so se mi segui



Essendo il topic dedicato ai libri pensavo volessi un parere su una sua opera.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

C'è qualcuno che legge le inchieste di Maigret?


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Maggio 2013)

Chiedo scusa, qualcuno sa dove posso trovare

"Dream Team" di Jack McCallum, con la prefazione di Buffa, in tempi molto ristretti (mi serve per sabato)?


----------



## runner (11 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi vi consiglio un bel libro abbastanza leggero e scritto molto bene per l' estate o sotto l' ombrellone o in aereo oppure comodi sul dondolo di casa quando volete rilassarvi un po'

"La casa sopra i portici" di Carlo Verdone

un libro con qualche foto della casa di cui parla e alcune belle foto di un ottimo attore e regista Italiano e devo dire lo reputo un libro anche pieno di ritmo (inteso come feeling ed empatia tra chi legge e chi lo ha scritto)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2013)

Concluso finalmente, dopo tanti e vari impedimenti, "Il Rosso e il Nero". Un romanzo meraviglioso. Da tempo non leggevo Dostoevskij e con il capolavoro di Stendhal ho riprovato di nuovo le emozioni che ho provato leggendo Fedor. Sono due autori molto diversi che però mi sento di accomunare per la sensibilità artistica. Nelle vesti di romanzo psicologico Il Rosso e il Nero credo si possa eguagliare a qualche grande lavoro di Fedor. Diciamo che come autore Dostoevskij è di più ampio respiro nel senso che ha dato vita a tanti capolavori, invece Stendhal esaurisce un po' la sua portata letteraria con _Le Rouge et le Noir_, non vorrei scadere nell'eresia dicendo questo, però in effetti opere come La certosa di Parma sicuramente non eguagliano il capolavoro totale delle vicende di Julien Sorel. Un'altra critica all'autore francese può essere forse la scarsa filosofia presente nella sua opera, peculiarità che cerco in tutte le mie letture e che viene sublimata splendidamente dal maestro russo, il quale lo si può considerare filosofo nella misura di pensatore critico.
Premesse queste critiche a Stendhal, non c'è niente da dire sul lato psicologico della storia che come ho già avuto modo di dire mi sento di paragonare alla psicologia russa di Fedor, di fatto Nietzsche così come si riferì a Dostoevskij come all'"unico uomo che mi abbia insegnato un po' di psicologia" così si riferisce a Stendhal come all'ultimo dei grandi psicologi francesi. 
Credo, da questo punto di vista, che personaggi come Julien Sorel, madame de Renal, Mathilde de la Mole, siano personaggi di una vita straordinaria, mi ricordano ad esempio la Nastaja Filippovna o il Rogozin de L'idiot.a. In tal senso il momento davvero più alto de Il Rosso e il Nero credo lo si raggiunga nei momenti vissuti da Sorel prima con madame de Renal e poi con la signorina de la Mole. 
Personaggi quasi irreali da un lato, dall'altro profondamente umani poiché emergono tutte le loro profonde contraddizioni: Julien straordinario nel suo individualismo, struggente nel continuo afflato eroico che sembra volersi volgere contro il mondo intero, almeno così ho avuto modo di leggerlo, di fatto non mi hanno convinto i giudizi letti in passato circa il personaggio, letto invece come un arrivista, in fondo è la stessa accusa che muoverà la signora de Renal nella lettera al marchese de la Mole ma soltanto per gelosia. 
Madame de Renal da questo punto di vista si presenta anche lei come un personaggio dilaniato dalle sue contraddizioni, da un lato l'amore(mai realmente provato se non col Sorel, poiché costretta a sposarsi col marito)per Julien, da un alto lato il tipico spirito da bassa borghesia che vuole mantenere il decoro sociale, cosa che non avrebbe mai potuto preservare continuando a nutrire l'amore per Julien. 
Infine troviamo la capricciosa, aristocratica ma soprattutto _orgogliosa_ signorina de la Mole, sottolineo l'orgoglio perché, di fatto, "mostro d'orgoglio" viene definita da Julien, un fiume in piena che la porterà a vivere una passione quasi irreale con Julien fatta di allontanamenti e repentini avvicinamenti, una passione che sembrerà realizzarsi soltanto nel breve scorcio tra la sua confessione di essere incinta e la lettera che arriverà a suo padre, il marchese, da parte di madame de Renal.
Dei personaggi tragici, drammatici che mi hanno ricordato, sarò ripetitivo, la tensione psicologica che costantemente si può ritrovare in Dostoevskij. Davvero un capolavoro, un classico per me intramontabile, intramontabile perché si presenta come un capolavoro universale a differenza di tante opere figlie del loro tempo e tutto lo sfondo storico resta appunto tale, resta soltanto uno sfondo sul quale si innestano le vicende dei tre suddetti personaggi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Dopo la lettura di Stendhal ho deciso di ritornare alla letteratura russa, non con il solito Fedor ma con Gogol.

Come volevasi dimostrare, andando a leggere un autore come Gogol, la lettura dei “Racconti di Pietroburgo” si è rivelata assai positiva. Ovviamente il protagonista assoluto di questi racconti è la Pietroburgo zarista ed è protagonista fin dal primo racconto sulla prospettiva Nevskij.

Il “Nevskij Prospekt” è una delle vie più importanti di Pietroburgo e a me è piaciuto tantissimo il taglio antropologico che l’autore dà almeno alle prime pagine del racconto anche se la componente antropologica accompagnerà, in generale, tutti e cinque i racconti. Qui poi, sul Nevskij Prospekt, Pietroburgo verrà divisa in due parti, le quali saranno incarnate dai personaggi di Piskarev e di Pirogov, due aspetti che terrei costantemente presenti.
Il primo credo sia un po’ l’ideale dell’autore stesso, quello dell’uomo sognatore e artista, di fatto Piskarev è un pittore, l’altro invece raffigura la Pietroburgo verace, statalista e burocratica, Pirogov è un tenente. Vorrei soffermarmi su questo elemento perché sarà una costante nei “Racconti di Pietroburgo” la componente burocratica che sembra dominare la Pietroburgo di quegli anni, dunque con “componente burocratica” parliamo di quello strato sociale attaccato alla sua posizione(non a caso Pirogov, quando verrà battuto alla fine del racconto, si risentirà non per essere stato oltraggiato egli stesso quanto per essergli stato mancato di rispetto perché tenente)e dunque ipocrita, ingabbiata nelle sue convenzioni sociali.
Immancabile in Gogol sarà poi l’elemento “sognante” infatti Piskarev, il pittore, riempirà la prima parte del racconto con l’amore per una prostituta che insieme all’amico Pirogov adocchia per strada. Il nodo della questione è che il protagonista solo successivamente scoprirà il “mestiere” della donna, il che lo porterà ad arroccarsi su sé stesso, infatti comincerà a sognarla sempre più spesso finendo per vivere di sogni, letteralmente, di fatto la sua vita consisterà soltanto nel dormire e sognare ancora e ancora quella donna. Si sforzerà di sognarla continuamente finendo per distaccarsi dalla realtà e per impazzire, il che lo porterà ad una rapida morte. Piskarev lo si può forse leggere come l’autore stesso, come quella parte “artistica” della Russia ingabbiata dal cielo di Pietroburgo, infatti nel racconto successivo, più esplicitamente, Gogol dirà che per gli artisti è necessario un viaggio in Italia perché l’Italia col suo clima può ispirare ben più di quanto possa fare il “cielo grigio” di Pietroburgo. Forse Piskarev è l’autore stesso che rappresenta lo scontro tra l’arte e la realtà, al che l’artista finisce per doversi creare un mondo fittizio nel quale vivere, Piskarev impatta con la “realtà” poiché vede essere quella donna quasi angelicata una prostituta e la riconcepirà soltanto all’interno del suo sogno, soluzione di tutto è la pazzia, anche questo un motivo ricorrente dei racconti. Piskarev porta su di sé anche quei tratti della Pietroburgo umiliata, quei tratti della letteratura degli umiliati che soltanto negli ultimi due racconti, secondo me, otterrà ben più vasto respiro.

Pirogov invece è il classico ufficiale fanfarone(forse, da questo punto di vista, potrebbe ricordare il miles gloriosus della tradizione classica?)e anche lui adocchia una bella donna sul Nevskij Prospekt.
Pirogov però finirà per essere battuto dal marito di questa, Schiller, al che seguirà una furia tremenda per l’oltraggio mossogli, non tanto per lui stesso, ripetiamo, quanto per il suo grado, tant’è vero che più e più volte nei dialoghi con Schiller, farà presente il suo grado di ufficiale. Da un lato quest’orgoglio civile quindi, quest’ipocrisia, dall’altro tutta la frivolezza che l’accompagna, di fatto, dopo essere stato battuto e dopo aver tramato le peggiori punizioni per Schiller, Pirogov si accontenterà soltanto di mangiare dei pasticcini e partecipare ad una riunione di funzionari ed ufficiali. Dunque il “Nevskij Prospekt” si può concepire, forse, come il più antropologico dei cinque racconti dove vengono scanditi i due personaggi di Piskarev e Pirogov, il primo nelle vesti della Pietroburgo di Gogol, il secondo nelle vesti della Pietroburgo statalista, “due Pietroburgo” da tenere presenti quando si parla di Gogol.

Il secondo racconto è invece “Il Ritratto”, qui troviamo praticamente una confessione dell’ideale “artistico” di Gogol. Il protagonista è Cartkov, questo comprerà in una squallida galleria d’arte un quadro ai limiti del sovraumano, di fatto l’uomo rappresentato è un uomo terribile, ci si sofferma soprattutto sullo sguardo dipinto in maniera tanto straordinaria da sembrare vivo e compenetrante. Verosimilmente il “ritratto” è il ritratto del demonio e questo quadro passando di mano in mano porterà ad orribili sciagure ogni suo possessore e quindi Cartkov stesso. Cartkov, infatti, troverà all’interno del quadro 1000 ducati con i quali si comprerà letteralmente la fama di grande pittore finendo per essere richiesto da tutta l’alta società, questo però lo porterà a perdere il suo vero “talento”. In una piccola parentesi del racconto si ricorderà il professore d’arte di Cartkov che invogliava il suo studente a non diventare un pittore mondano proprio perché avrebbe perso il suo talento.
Praticamente Cartkov diventa quello che noi, oggi giorno, chiameremmo artista “commerciale”. Cartkov inizia a produrre per il pubblico e non più per sé stesso finendo per perdere il suo talento, al che quando si recherà in Italia e vedrà una rappresentazione pittorica di un altro autore morirà d’invidia per la maestria con la quale il quadro era stato dipinto, tornerà dunque a casa sua, tenterà di ritornare il pittore che era fino ad accorgersi di aver, ormai, perduto inesorabilmente il suo talento. Ciò porterà Cartkov alla follia e alla morte, ecco quindi che ritorna il motivo della pazzia, già presente nel racconto sul Prospekt.

Questa è la prima parte del racconto, la seconda parte è praticamente la spiegazione di cosa sia quel quadro, pertanto narrerà di un’asta in cui si troverà in vendita, a quest’asta parteciperanno vari acquirenti fino alla comparsa di un personaggio, il figlio dell’autore del quadro. Qui il figlio narrerà la storia di quel quadro, ossia la storia dell’uomo raffigurato, il demonio, presso il quale chiunque gli si avvicinasse cadeva in disgrazia. Per questo motivo l’autore del quadro, cioè il padre del narratore, si auto esilierà per redimersi dalla colpa di aver dipinto il diavolo e il figlio dirà, durante l’asta, di essere l’unico legittimo acquirente poiché il suo compito era quello di distruggere il quadro. Proprio mentre dice ciò il quadro scompare.

A questo punto vediamo “Il naso”, secondo me il più indecifrabile fra tutti i racconti. Il protagonista è appunto un naso che il barbiere Ivan si ritroverà nel panino, il surrealismo del racconto è ricalcato ogni momento poiché lo stesso Ivan non riuscirà a spiegarsi in alcun modo la logica di quell’avvenimento. Il racconto poi si sposta su Kovaljov, colui che ha perso il naso, e narrerà di un’estenuante inseguimento alla cattura di questo naso. Questo racconto è il più indecifrabile, però, come avrò letto da qualche parte, l’interpretazione più corretta è probabilmente quella dello sdoppiamento di persona, ragion per cui il naso rappresenterebbe una parte di Kovaljov, di fatto in un incontro tra i due il naso sarà addirittura consigliere di stato, proprio il sogno di Kovaljov… in questo senso darei ancora importanza alla componente “burocratica” dei racconti pietroburghesi, questa la vediamo nitidamente nel Prospekt Nevsik con Pirogov, qui torna ancora come ossessionante anelito che ingabbia l’altra parte di Pietroburgo ne “Il naso”.
Kovaljov, infatti, nell’incontro al giornale, ove era intenzionato a fare un annuncio circa lo smarrimento del suo naso, ricalcherà proprio quanto per lui fosse “sconveniente” presentarsi in quelle condizioni presso donne d’alto rango presso le quali si sarebbe dovuto recare di lì a poco, data la sua posizione sociale, quindi la continua preoccupazione alla convenzioni sociale che l’uomo di stato pietroburghese deve assolvere, Pirogov del “Prospekt Nevskij” s’infervorerà per le offese fatte al suo grado ad esempio, quindi si potrebbe parlare del ritorno di una Pietroburgo statalista e allucinata.

Con i successivi due racconti, “Il cappotto” e “Memorie di un pazzo”, credo si inizi a dare uno sguardo ad una terza Pietroburgo, quella degli “umiliati e offesi” che può essere rintracciata già in Cartkov e Piskaerv volendo, cioè quella sottoposta alla classe dominante, non è un caso che a Gogol sia fatta risalire proprio questo tipo di letteratura, materiale letterario dal quale attingerà a piene mani Dostoevskij.
Il cappotto, il racconto più celebre dei cinque, narra di Akakij Akakievic, personaggio profondamente umiliato a causa dello zelo impiegato nel suo lavoro, è un “umiliato” pietroburghese completamente assuefatto dalla sua vita, il protagonista vive per compilare scartoffie e al suo zelo affianca un temperamento cupo, grigio, anche questo motivo di derisione da parte dei suoi colleghi. La svolta nella sua vita arriverà con l’acquisto di un cappotto che in un primo momento provocherà uno sconvolgimento per la rottura della sua routine quotidiana, dall’altro gli darà credito sociale poiché riuscirà finalmente a recarsi in ufficio con un cappotto nuovo.
Appena giungerà in ufficio ci sarà addirittura gran festa che proseguirà in casa di un altro degli impiegati, il problema nascerà nel momento in cui, dopo la festa, nella strada per il ritorno Akakij verrà rapinato proprio del suo cappotto. In seguito a questo episodio vediamo un ultimo personaggio che si aggiunge alla lista dei Pirogov e dei Kovaljov, cioè la persona importante, così si rivolge ad essa Gogol.
Questa persona importante è chiaramente un impiegato statale ed è forse il personaggio più costruito di tutti e cinque i racconti, ad esempio quando Akakij andrà a chiedere udienza a questa persona importante, che l’avrebbe potuto aiutare a ritrovare il cappotto, questi fingerà di non poterlo ricevere essendo impegnato a discutere con un amico, nonostante la conversazione con questo amico fosse finita da un pezzo, d’altronde la persona importante avrebbe dovuto dimostrare quanto fosse impegnato nella vita di tutti giorni e quindi quanto non avrebbe potuto dare ascolto, così facilmente, ad un impiegatuccio.
Successivamente, quando lo accoglierà ostenterà costantemente un aria di superiorità fino a cacciare bruscamente Akakij, a tal punto che il nostro protagonista sverrà, e quindi il dialogo si pone come l’emblema della sopraffazione e della prevaricazione della classe dominante pietroburghese sugli umiliati, a tal punto che la stessa persona importante manderà di nuovo a chiamare Akakij dopo averlo cacciato, peccato che quando arriverà di nuovo il momento dell’udienza, per allora Akakij sarà già morto, dopo essersi ammalato inseguito alla strigliata.
Il racconto si conclude con Akakij che si aggirerà per le strade di Pietroburgo sotto le spoglie di un fantasma e che farà cadere dalle spalle dei passanti tutti i loro cappotti, fino a conquistarne uno, proprio quello della persona importante, la quale verrà terrorizzata a morte sulla sua carrozza. Come interpretare questa conclusione, una sorta di riscatto? Una giustizia divina ultraterrena che premia i giusti e punisce gli ingiusti? Un finale fantastico che sembra quasi in distonia con il costante iperrealismo di tutto il resto del racconto.

Infine vediamo le “Memorie di un pazzo”, anche qui il protagonista, Popriscin, è un impiegatuccio che innamorato della figlia del suo capo ci farà pervenire i suoi sentimenti e le sue azioni per via epistolare. Un altro motivo ricorrente in Gogol è la pazzia che si mischia all’umiltà, l’umiltà della condizione del nostro protagonista che impazzirà proprio come il Cartkov de “Il ritratto” o il Piskarev del “Prospekt”. L’avanzare della follia è testimoniato dalle date di ogni lettera e dal loro contenuto, infatti si partirà con l’esatto giorno di esatti mesi fino ad indicazioni temporali come “86 marzobre, fra il giorno e la notte” oppure “Nessuna data. Il giorno era senza data” o ancora “Il 34 ro. Mc gdao, febbraio(scritto sottosopra) 349″, invece il punto di snodo della sua follia arriverà quando finirà per rovistare tra le presunte lettere scritte dalla cagnetta della sua amata che ruberà introducendosi nella sua cuccia, fino alle ultime sconclusionate lettere dove dichiarerà di essere il re di Spagna. Non vorrei creare un parallelo azzardato ma l’utilizzo della follia mia ha ricordato un po’ l’uso pirandelliano, la follia come possibile od unica via di fuga, anche se in Pirandello, forse, sarebbe una necessità, invece in Gogol soltanto una possibilità. Inoltre in Pirandello distinguiamo due tipi di follia, una quasi ricercata come nell’”Uno, nessuno e centomila” e l’altra più spontanea come quella de “Il treno ha fischiato” e questa sarebbe proprio il tipo di follia che potrebbe ricostruire un’affinità tra Gogol e Pirandello. Entrambi i protagonisti dei racconti finiscono per sfociare nella follia partendo da una situazione alienante, alienante è quella di Belluca, costretto a vivere una vita dura e mal tollerata, dura almeno tanto quanto quella di Popriscin.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Agosto 2013)

Ho appena finito di leggere Cuore di Cane di Bulgakov
Bellissimo
L'ho comprato al supermercato a 99 centesimi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere Cuore di Cane di Bulgakov
> Bellissimo
> L'ho comprato al supermercato a 99 centesimi


L'ho comprato anch'io a 99 centesimi ieri a Termini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Ormai mi sono immerso completamente nella letteratura russa e quindi riporto i miei commenti su altre due grandi opere della Russia ottocentesca finite qualche giorno fa, parliamo de _"Il giardino dei ciliegi"_ e de _"Il gabbiano"_, ovviamente entrambe del grandissimo Anton Cechov.

Partendo dal giardino la prima parola che mi viene in mente è "decandentismo". Decadentismo da intendersi come inadeguatezza rispetto ai propri tempi e non a caso la storia narra di una famiglia dell'aristocrazia ormai decaduta(questa volta da intendersi letteralmente). La famiglia è piena di debiti e sono costretti a mettere all'asta le loro proprietà per cercare di pagare l'ipoteca. Tra le loro proprietà c'è proprio un giardino di ciliegi, il quale finisce per ergersi a simbolo del passato che questa famiglia non riesce più a rivivere e nel quale si rifugia malinconicamente. 
Bisogna tenere presente, quando si ha tra le mani quest'opera, il contesto storico nel quale s'inserisce, infatti nonostante l'opera sia datata 1903, essa risente dell'influsso dell'emancipazione dei servi del '61 e nonostante questa riforma risalisse a quaranta anni prima, ancora faceva sentire i suoi effetti agli inizi del novecento. 
Dopo questa riforma, infatti, ci fu una spaccatura tra la servitù e la nobiltà, in tal senso Firs, il cameriere di famiglia, ricorda come prima nobili e servi "fossero tutti uniti", ecco quindi uno degli echi nostalgici di cui si fa portatrice la famiglia protagonista dell'opera. Adesso questa spaccatura porta i servi a non avere soldi per pagare le terre che avrebbero dovuto ottenere, successivamente, in usufrutto; i nobili, dall'altro lato, sono costretti a mettere in vendita le loro terre poiché assolutamente inadatti a gestire un'azienda agricola senza la loro servitù. Questa era la stessa situazione in cui versava la famiglia della nostra protagonista: Luibòv Andriéievna Raniévskaia.
Oltre alla componente storica io terrei presente anche la componente introspettiva dell'autore, Cechov morirà infatti soltanto pochi mesi dopo.
In alcune lettere lo scrittore russo dirà alla moglie di essere affranto per non aver avuto un soggetto del genere in uno stato di salute migliore, in realtà credo che fu proprio la sua situazione fisica a portarlo a realizzare un capolavoro come _"Il giardino dei ciliegi"_. Nell'opera, di fatto, si sente tutto il decadentismo di cui sopra, si sente quel senso di frustrazione che soltanto una persona in fin di vita dal talento letterario di Cechov poteva trasmettere nelle sue righe facendo da riflesso ad una situazione storica più generale. 
Durante il racconto prevale continuamente questo senso di inadeguatezza fra tutti i personaggi che si perdono soltanto nei ricordi del passato, l'unico personaggio che sembra sfuggire a questa logica è Lopachin il quale a più riprese proporrà delle soluzioni economiche alla famiglia di Liubòv, soluzioni verso le quali Liubòv e i suoi parenti saranno completamente sordi. Lo stesso Lopachin, successivamente comprerà il giardino e la famiglia sarà costretta a partire, abbandonando la loro tenuta. Il racconto si chiuderà con il rimbombo delle scuri che abbattono i ciliegi, una metafora per indicare il taglio netto col passato che la famiglia è costretta a fare.
Liubòv, il fratello Gaiev, le sue due figli, la governante Charlotta, in tutti risalta una totale inadeguatezza ai tempi, come se la storia fosse andata avanti e loro fossero rimasti indietro, nella prefazione all'opera Gerardo Guerrieri cita il critico Francis Fergusson il quale parla di un "poema teatrale della sofferenza del mutamento", questa probabilmente è la definizione più adeguata per _"Il giardino dei ciliegi"_ di Cechov.
Al di là della portata storica o personale dell'opera si avverte nel racconto questa sofferenza del mutamento, questo dolore nell'affrontare la mutevolezza delle cose, il πάντα ῥεῖ di Eraclito se proprio ci vogliamo permettere di scomodare personaggi come il filosofo greco. Ecco quindi che l'opera compie quasi un percorso induttivo, cioè parte da premesse particolari(storiche e soggettive)per giungere a conclusioni universali.
In tal senso penso sia esemplare la festa alla fine del terzo atto dove Liubòv si fa portatrice di questo dolore e dice di non essere capace di restare sola, né di riuscire a sopportare tutto quel trambusto, infatti la solitudine le riacutizzerebbe questa profonda sofferenza che porta dentro di sé, la compagnia le farebbe tornare alla mente i ricordi di un passato che non tornerà mai più.
Finale più azzeccato Cechov non l'avrebbe potuto trovare e infatti l'opera si chiude con la partenza della famiglia dalla loro tenuta e il ritorno, in solitaria, del cameriere Firs, il quale dirà: "La vita è passata, e io... è come se non l'avessi vissuta".

A questo punto vediamo "Il gabbiano".
Il gabbiano è, secondo me, un’opera meta-artistica. Ho usato questo termine poiché i personaggi che popolano l’opera, a loro modo, sono tutti artisti: Kostja Trepliòv, la madre Arkàdina, il romanziere Trigòrin e Nina.
Ognuno rappresenta un aspetto dell’arte ed è difficile dire chi abbia ragione sugli altri.
Da un lato c’è Trepliòv che sembra forse il più talentuoso di tutti, l’opera si apre infatti con una sua commedia(ecco il meta teatro)dove recita Nina, una commedia decadente in senso letterario, decadente nella misura di quel tipo di arte che vuole rompere col passato ed innovare, un’arte che si sente estranea ai valori passati e vuole proporre qualcosa di nuovo, si parla di “nuove forme” nell’opera, un’arte che sente la fine di un’era, quindi questo sarebbe un decadentismo artistico ben diverso dal decadentismo sociale intorno al quale abbiamo parlato prima, un decadentismo sentito nel giardino come inadeguatezza rispetto ai tempi, inadeguatezza rispetto alla quale non si risponde con la vitalità, la volontà(Kostja)ma con l’inerzia della famiglia di Liubòv.
Ecco quindi che vediamo Trepliòv che in un certo senso si oppone a Trigòrin, il quale lo si può, forse, definire come un artista tecnico, tecnico perché si appunta tutto, tutto ciò che possa servire alla sua _ars scribendi_, di fatto non viene minimamente toccato dall’amore di Nina dal quale invece trae un soggetto letterario. Trepliòv è la sicurezza, è il tradizionalismo, a mio modo di vedere, perché è riconosciuto come un grande autore da tutti, forse proprio perché è un tecnico ma in fondo privo di contenuti, come letterato e come persona, di fatto Trigòrin è un inerte, un indolente, vivrebbe la sua vita, per sua stessa confessione, pescando.Al nucleo degli scrittori, a questo punto, si affianca quello delle attrici: Irina Arkàdina e Nina Zarècnaja.
La prima rappresenta la costante contraddizione dell’arte, l’arte per sé e non per il talento, l’Arkàdina infatti non vive per l’arte ma per il successo che essa le porta. L’Arkàdina viene ben descritta all’inizio dell’opera come una donna egocentrica che desidera si parli di sé, desiderio che viene sconfessato dall’ambiente di campagna dove i personaggi si muovono. Essa in un certo senso crea un’altra situazione conflittuale con Trepliòv, infatti vediamo una discussione tra i due che si risolve in uno slancio affettivo dovuto al rapporto madre-figlio ma in quello stesso dibattito l’Arkàdina chiamerà, in senso dispregiativo, decadente il figlio, forse per la paura che quella sua ricerca delle nuove forme potesse scalzarla.
Quindi c’è Nina, Nina sembra rappresentare il lato più ingenuo dell’arte, il lato più sognante, Nina desidera recitare, divenire un’attrice ma questo le è impedito dalla famiglia. Nina esordisce nella commedia di Trepliòv e s’innamora follemente di Trigòrin con il quale vivrà insieme ma verrà poi abbandonata e soltanto dopo una travagliata vicenda iniziale riuscirà a realizzarsi, infatti nel finale della commedia si presenta come una vera e propria attrice, anche se di provincia; riesce a realizzarsi dunque soltanto dopo essersi svezzata, soltanto dopo aver smorzato quell’ingenuità iniziale, come se fino ad allora fosse stata vincolata dall’ignoranza verso il lato duro della vita.

Infine dedicherei una parentesi al significato del _càjka_, cioè del gabbiano.
Il gabbiano qui assume un valore del tutto simbolico e parafrasando il Ripellino esso s’installa su un trio di personaggi che abbiamo già visto, cioè Nina, Trepliòv e Trigòrin.
Nina, per prima, si paragonerà ad un gabbiano, dirà di essere attratta dal lago intorno al quale ruota la storia proprio come un gabbiano, a questo punto subentrano Trepliòv e Trigòrin. Il primo uccide fisicamente un gabbiano e in seguito a ciò promette di uccidersi, il secondo uccide metaforicamente un gabbiano, cioè Nina, infatti prima vive insieme a lei, poi le dà un bambino e dopo la morte di questo l’abbandona. Da un lato Nina viene uccisa da Trigòrin quindi, dall’altro Trepliòv si uccide da sé, infatti l’opera si conclude con il suicidio di Kostja. 
In quest’ottica leggo i giochi ed i movimenti intorno alla figura del gabbiano come il paradigma dei vari personaggi: Trepliòv ci muore intorno al gabbiano, ci muore intorno all’arte, infatti non resiste alla sua continua tensione psichica e finisce per suicidarsi; Trigòrin invece è un indifferente e uccide il suo gabbiano senza rendersene conto, lo uccide metaforicamente e questo aspetto dovrebbe essere evidenziato, nel quarto atto, da Sciamràev, quando quest’ultimo ricorda a Trigòrin di aver impagliato il gabbiano per sua volontà e Trigòrin per due volte dice di non ricordarsene, la seconda volta, poi, coinciderà proprio con la morte di Trepliòv, come ad evidenziare il fortissimo scontro che avviene durante tutta l’opera tra i due; Nina sembra l’unica a sopravvivere inquesto gioco di arte e morte, infatti lei sopravvive all’”uccisione” da parte di Trigòrin e rinasce diventando attrice, seppur di provincia.


----------



## runner (3 Ottobre 2013)

allora rigaz lo scrivo qui perchè di aprire un topic mi sembra un po' eccessivo....

mi consigliate un bel librone bello lungo o di avventura o anche leggermente fantasy da leggermi quest' inverno in quei pomeriggi in cui si sta volentieri in casa davanti al camino con un bel thè caldo?

non dico Harry Potter o un libro game di Lupo solitario, ma qualcosa di avvincente, ma non troppo classico!!


----------



## Snape (3 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> allora rigaz lo scrivo qui perchè di aprire un topic mi sembra un po' eccessivo....
> 
> mi consigliate un bel librone bello lungo o di avventura o anche leggermente fantasy da leggermi quest' inverno in quei pomeriggi in cui si sta volentieri in casa davanti al camino con un bel thè caldo?
> 
> non dico Harry Potter o un libro game di Lupo solitario, ma qualcosa di avvincente, ma non troppo classico!!



Game of Thrones, alias Le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco. E' fantasy, è formato da svariati libri, è nudo e crudo, brutale, affascinante, ipnotico, sconcertante, stupefacente.

Altrimenti uno dei capolavori di King. Per esempio: IT, che è horror puro, se lo leggi di sera faticherai a dormire. 

Se vuoi avventura moderna leggiti un libro qualsiasi di Tom Clancy, Robert Ludlum (saga di Jason Bourne, famosa al cinema).


----------



## runner (4 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Game of Thrones, alias Le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco. E' fantasy, è formato da svariati libri, è nudo e crudo, brutale, affascinante, ipnotico, sconcertante, stupefacente.
> 
> Altrimenti uno dei capolavori di King. Per esempio: IT, che è horror puro, se lo leggi di sera faticherai a dormire.
> 
> Se vuoi avventura moderna leggiti un libro qualsiasi di Tom Clancy, Robert Ludlum (saga di Jason Bourne, famosa al cinema).



grazie dei consigli ho fatto un po' di ricerche e passato un po' di tempo ieri in libreria e ho comprato un libro che non c' entra niente ("non avevo capito niente" - Diego De Silva che adoro come scrittore) 

comunque ho capito di avere tre focus per il libro

1 - ambientazione Medioevale (una storia anche con un po' di magia e draghi, ma comunque sempre abbastanza realistica)
2 - un racconto simile a Star Wars (non l' ho mai letto quindi potrei farlo, almeno la prima trilogia)
3 - nessun horror (li detesto) oppure dove c' è del cinismo (voglio qualcosa che possa scatenare un po' la fantasia)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> grazie dei consigli ho fatto un po' di ricerche e passato un po' di tempo ieri in libreria e ho comprato un libro che non c' entra niente ("non avevo capito niente" - Diego De Silva che adoro come scrittore)
> 
> comunque ho capito di avere tre focus per il libro
> 
> ...


Zio leggiti qualche libro di Valerio Massimo Manfredi.


----------



## runner (10 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Zio leggiti qualche libro di Valerio Massimo Manfredi.



Ok dai mi documento e poi vedo che comprare....

intanto oggi ho terminato di leggere "Non avevo capito niente" di Diego De Silva e devo dire che è davvero bello come romanzo!!

si parla di camorra e lo si fa in un modo talmente naif che comunica alla perfezione che fenomeno sia e come si sia impossessato del nostro paese a mio avviso....

poi c' è pure la comicità di un personaggio introspettivo ma anche molto istintivo che diverte e ti fa divorare 300 pagine molto velocemente!!


----------



## Pyer (24 Dicembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> come si fa?




sei poi riuscito a pubblicarlo?


----------



## runner (8 Gennaio 2014)

Pyer ha scritto:


> sei poi riuscito a pubblicarlo?



prima lo devo scrivere
era solo una curiosità la mia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Ho appena finito di leggere un romanzo storico di Manfredi. Qualcuno ha qualcosa da consigliarmi? Libri ben scritti, interessanti. Genere: fantasy (se ben scritto e che non sia una cosa per bambini), thriller o giallo. 
Aspetto consigli.


----------



## Tobi (22 Maggio 2014)

Io ho iniziato a leggere 50 sfumature di grigio. Non male


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Già un po' di tempo fa conclusi l'Oblomov di Goncarov, preparai anche una recensione, tuttavia non ho mai avuto modo di postarla qui. Adesso che mi è ricapitato tra le mani ho deciso di dare di nuovo un'occhiata al mio resoconto ed ecco qui...

L'_Oblomov_ è un romanzo complicato perché rappresenta l'apice di un preciso filone letterario russo, cioè il filone degli _uomini superflui_, un carattere che prima di incarnarsi in Oblomov passerà attraverso autori come Puskin, come Lermontov, come Turgenev, fino a Goncarov stesso, tuttavia sarà soltanto con il personaggio di Il'ja Il'ic Oblomov che si inizierà a parlare di uomini superflui, è la stessa ideazione del personaggio di Oblomov, all'interno della letteratura russa ottocentesca, ad innescare quel meccanismo di autocritica letteraria che finirà per cristallizzare definitivamente nell'immagine di uomini superflui personaggi come Eugenij Onegin, Michail Pecorin, il Rudin e il Culkaturin di Turgenev. Da Oblomov dunque nasce il cosiddetto oblomovismo, cioè l'atteggiamento degli uomini superflui ma precisamente di cosa si tratta? Cerca di dare una risposta a questo interrogativo Nikolaj Dobroljubov che nel suo saggio intitolato _Che cos'è l'oblomovismo_ conclude che Oblomov rappresenti l'uomo russo dell'epoca, sia un figlio del suo tempo, perché chi è realmente l'oblomovista? 
L'oblomovista, o anche l'uomo superfluo, fa parte della classe aristocratica della Russia ottocentesca, Oblomov è infatti un nobile decaduto, parliamo dunque di quella classe alto borghese che ancora sente e vive quel rapporto padrone-servo dal quale, però, di lì a poco dovrà sganciarsi, infatti intorno alla metà del secolo, nel '61, ci sarà la celebre riforma dell'abolizione della servitù della gleba. L'oblomovista quindi è l'uomo russo dell'alta società ma a questo punto dobbiamo domandarci in cosa consista il suo atteggiamento, il cosiddetto oblomovismo.

L'oblomovismo è la più totale apatia, indifferenza, atarassia, infatti la prima parte del romanzo, sulle 200 pagine circa, parla esclusivamente di una mattinata persa ad oziare sul proprio letto, nella propria casa, una mattinata fatta di totale inattività con la promessa però di agire il prima possibile, al più presto, sono infatti innumerevoli i progetti di Oblomov, primo fra tutti quello della sistemazione dei conti della propria tenuta di campagna, l'Oblomovka.
Ma perché questo modo di essere? Scrive Dobroljubov che l'oblomovista non riesce a dare più uno scopo alla propria vita, non riesce a trovarsi un'occupazione, perché l'oziosa vita nobiliare gli permette di scaricare ogni dovere, ogni onere sulla servitù finendo per svuotare del suo senso la vita stessa di questi borghesi.
Paolo Nori, nella sua introduzione al romanzo, avanza anche delle cause culturali, infatti la classe borghese russa della prima metà dell'ottocento essendosi affacciata per la prima volta ad occidente, durante le sanguinose guerre napoleoniche, legge, conosce, studia i filosofi tedeschi, gli illuministi francesi, inizia ad assumere una coscienza filosofica, una coscienza critica, viene a contatto con la cultura occidentale ma tutto questo non fa che inasprire il loro status sociale perché al suo ritorno in Russia cerca di esercitare una sorta di rivoluzione e di cambiamento, fallendo però inesorabilmente.
L'uomo russo si "sveglia" da qual letargo soltanto per rendersi conto di esserci stato ma non fa nulla per cambiare quello status quo, si rende conto della profonda frattura nel paese tra ricchezza e povertà, tra apparato burocratico e contadini, tra lo Zar e il popolo ma si rende anche conto di non poter fare nulla, un senso a quella Russia non lo riesce più a dare. La sua occupazione, quindi, quale può essere? Restare lì a guardare, pascersi nella sua inettitudine. Questo è l'uomo superfluo e il suo atteggiamento d'indolenza è detto oblomovismo.

La seconda parte del romanzo si sposta su un avvenimento straordinario visto il temperamento di Oblomov, cioè il suo innamoramento per Olga, una storia d'amore alla quale però verrà praticamente costretto, infatti è l'amico Stol'c che lo spinge a frequentare la ragazza come per cercare di dare una svolta, una carica di energia alla monotona vita dell'amico. L'oblomovismo tuttavia non è soltanto una forma sociale ma finisce per travolgere l'esistenza tutta di questi personaggi e alla fine trionferà, infatti Oblomov vive una storia d'amore travagliata, sofferta non per la sua intensità ma per la paura di una presunta intensità, Oblomov ha costantemente paura di abbandonarvisi completamente e Olga non riesce a sostenere questa situazione di stasi a lungo, il che porterà la storia d'amore ad un inevitabile fallimento.
Olga alla fine del romanzo si sposerà proprio con Stol'c, senza alcun rancore di Oblomov che si sistemerà, a sua volta, con Agaf'ja Matveevna, la sorella del padrone della casa presso la quale andrà a vivere. È emblematica questa figura perché Agaf'ja è una donna di poche parole, taciturna ma con un forte senso del dovere, un'etica del sacrificio non cosciente ma inconscia, inculcatagli sin da bambina probabilmente infatti Agaf'ja si occupa di tutte le faccende domestiche e si preoccupa di servire come meglio può il signor Oblomov che vive presso di loro, quasi meccanicamente, senza discutere su di sé e sulla propria condizione ma anche per lei scoccherà l'amore, tuttavia non accorgendosene.
È significativo che lei ami Oblomov ma non si dichiari, si arrochi ancora di più su se stessa quando le viene fatto notare e non riesca a parlarne nemmeno con se stessa. Agaf'ja non sa vivere, proprio come Oblomov, è una serva in poche parole, così come Oblomov è un padrone che in Agaf'ja trova la compagnia che vede e provvede a tutto ciò di cui ha bisogno, ritrovando così quella vita aristocratica nella quale era stato allevato, almeno nella forma dato che i due vivranno in povertà. È questo il trionfo dell'oblomovismo per il quale non c'è guarigione e cura, nonostante gli sforzi di Olga e Stol'c, così Oblomov non guarirà e morirà nello stesso modo in cui è nato, da padrone. È significativo il lungo sogno in cui Oblomov ricorda la sua vita fanciullesca, oziosa non diversamente dalla sua vita adulta, un modo di essere che ha appreso sin da bambino, senza nemmeno l'idea di poter essere qualcos'altro. Ecco, dunque, apparecchiato davanti a noi, da parte di Goncarov, il ritratto della Russia d'inizio XIX secolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ci provo. Qualcuno ha mai letto un libro sul Buddhismo da consigliarmi ? Va bene sia un manuale che un romanzo a patto però che sia abbastanza veritiera la componente religiosa.


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Raga qualcuno che mi consiglia qualche bel libro? Leggo un po' di tutto. Per darvi un'idea ultimamente ho letto: I Pilastri Della Terra che mi è piaciuto davvero molto. Dal Big Bang ai buchi neri, altrettanto bello. Guida Galattica per autostoppisti, molto interessante. Al momento il mio libro preferito è L'eleganza del riccio, perchè mischia un modo di scrivere fantastico da leggere con pensieri filosofici. Sono aperto a qualsiasi genere anche libri vecchi (infatti il prossimo che leggerò sarà Jane Eyre) forse solo i Thriller non mi ispirano granché. 

Quindi vi chiedo qualche titolo possibilmente che faccia riflettere con pensieri filosofici al suo interno o semplicemente qualche libro che merita assolutamente di essere letto.


----------



## BB7 (10 Marzo 2015)

Forza raga chiedo aiuto a voi che siete più esperti ( e anziani  ) di me 


[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2015)

Grazie per la menzione! Mi onora, ma temo che ti deluderò...sono più portato per il cinema e la musica che per la letteratura, ahimè! 
Comunque sarò banale, ma citerei Dostoevskij per andare sul sicuro. Delitto e castigo è il mio romanzo preferito in assoluto, ed è incredibile come a distanza di quasi due secoli continui a trovare rimandi e citazioni di quel libro in film, romanzi ed opere artistiche varie. In generale poi penso che col Maestro russo andrai sul sicuro con qualsiasi opera.
Altrimenti nelle mie letture degli ultimi anni sono sempre stato ancorato ai classici, quindi a Kundera, Hemingway, Pirandello, Melville, Garcia Marquez, ecc..., e quelli non deludono mai. 
Andando più sul genere, ho una passione per la letteratura gotica e del terrore, quindi ho amato le raccolte di racconti di Poe e Lovecraft.
Mi rendo conto che sono consigli un po' scontati, perchè sono autori che, almeno di nome, tutti conoscono, però faccio fatica a trovare qualcosa più di nicchia. Spero di esserti stato comunque utile


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Forza raga chiedo aiuto a voi che siete più esperti ( e anziani  ) di me
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]



Ti consiglio Il mondo di Sofia. 
Un romanzo che tratta della storia della filosofia in un mondo davvero singolare ed originale.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Grazie per la menzione! Mi onora, ma temo che ti deluderò...sono più portato per il cinema e la musica che per la letteratura, ahimè!
> Comunque sarò banale, ma citerei Dostoevskij per andare sul sicuro. Delitto e castigo è il mio romanzo preferito in assoluto, ed è incredibile come a distanza di quasi due secoli continui a trovare rimandi e citazioni di quel libro in film, romanzi ed opere artistiche varie. In generale poi penso che col Maestro russo andrai sul sicuro con qualsiasi opera.
> Altrimenti nelle mie letture degli ultimi anni sono sempre stato ancorato ai classici, quindi a Kundera, Hemingway, Pirandello, Melville, Garcia Marquez, ecc..., e quelli non deludono mai.
> Andando più sul genere, ho una passione per la letteratura gotica e del terrore, quindi ho amato le raccolte di racconti di Poe e Lovecraft.
> Mi rendo conto che sono consigli un po' scontati, perchè sono autori che, almeno di nome, tutti conoscono, però faccio fatica a trovare qualcosa più di nicchia. Spero di esserti stato comunque utile



A guidicare da questo secondo me ci capisci eccome.
[MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] ti consiglierei qualcosa di Herman Hesse, l'unico che ho letto però per ora è demian (che è un pò autoriale).


----------



## BB7 (11 Marzo 2015)

Grazie per i preziosi consigli ragazzi. "Delitto e castigo" l'avevo trovato in biblioteca solo che era suddiviso in 4 libri tascabili e dai caratteri microscopici, quasi illeggibili, quindi proverò a cercarne una versione migliore. Di Hemingway ho letto solo "Il giardino dell'Eden" e onestamente non mi ha entusiasmato. Però sto pensando di leggere "Il vecchio e il mare" e magari cambio idea. Inoltre andando sui classici avevo in mente di leggere "Amleto" ma sono ancora indeciso. Infine mi hanno consigliato "Una strega biondo cenere" ma non saprei. 

Cambiando genere, qualche fantasy che merita davvero? (Togliendo i vari libri dai quali hanno fatto film che sicuramente ho visto)


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A guidicare da questo secondo me ci capisci eccome.
> [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] ti consiglierei qualcosa di Herman Hesse, l'unico che ho letto però per ora è demian (che è un pò autoriale).



Di Hesse ho in casa Siddharta, e prima o poi lo leggerò!
Comunque diciamo che ho una cultura di base, che purtroppo non mi permette di dare consigli originali, dato che consigliare Dostoevskij a uno che chiede un autore da scoprire è un po' come consigliare la pizza a uno che chiede cosa mangiare di buono a Napoli.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Marzo 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga qualcuno che mi consiglia qualche bel libro? Leggo un po' di tutto. Per darvi un'idea ultimamente ho letto: I Pilastri Della Terra che mi è piaciuto davvero molto. Dal Big Bang ai buchi neri, altrettanto bello. Guida Galattica per autostoppisti, molto interessante. Al momento il mio libro preferito è L'eleganza del riccio, perchè mischia un modo di scrivere fantastico da leggere con pensieri filosofici. Sono aperto a qualsiasi genere anche libri vecchi (infatti il prossimo che leggerò sarà Jane Eyre) forse solo i Thriller non mi ispirano granché.
> 
> Quindi vi chiedo qualche titolo possibilmente che faccia riflettere con pensieri filosofici al suo interno o semplicemente qualche libro che merita assolutamente di essere letto.



la gang dei sogni di luca di fulvio l'hai letto? a me è piaciuto molto!
I Pilastri della terra è un gran libro,se non l'hai già fatto tutti quelli di Follet meritano....Una fortuna pericolosa ,Le gazze ladre,il volo del calabrone sono grandi libri!!solo gli ultimi non mi sembrano dello stesso livello.

Baricco poi è un must ma per questo immagino tu li abbia già letti...


----------



## Nicco (13 Marzo 2015)

Siddharta per me è un libro risolutivo. Finito di leggerlo non sei più lo stesso.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Di Hesse ho in casa Siddharta, e prima o poi lo leggerò!
> Comunque diciamo che ho una cultura di base, che purtroppo non mi permette di dare consigli originali, dato che consigliare Dostoevskij a uno che chiede un autore da scoprire è un po' come consigliare la pizza a uno che chiede cosa mangiare di buono a Napoli.





Nicco ha scritto:


> Siddharta per me è un libro risolutivo. Finito di leggerlo non sei più lo stesso.



In realtà volevo cominciare da quello (credo sia il più famoso dei suoi, e poi ero in cerca di qualcosa che mi spiegasse un pò il buddhismo come avevo scritto la pagina prima), però mi sono ritrovato questo in casa e intento ho letto questo.


----------



## BB7 (10 Giugno 2015)

Ho finito di leggere Delitto e Castigo qualche giorno fa. Onestamente non mi ha entusiasmato. L'ho trovato interessante ma il problema principale da me riscontrato è il non capire mai dove vuole andare a parare la storia. Ovviamente non posso giudicarlo sotto un punto di vista del periodo nel quale è stato scritto ma per i miei gusti non ho trovato qualcosa di davvero approfondito ma solo delle idee abbozzate. 

Adesso ho intenzione di provare un pò il genere distopico. Ho preso 1984 di Orwell e Fahrenheit 451  di Bradbury.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga qualcuno che mi consiglia qualche bel libro? Leggo un po' di tutto. Per darvi un'idea ultimamente ho letto: I Pilastri Della Terra che mi è piaciuto davvero molto. Dal Big Bang ai buchi neri, altrettanto bello. Guida Galattica per autostoppisti, molto interessante. Al momento il mio libro preferito è L'eleganza del riccio, perchè mischia un modo di scrivere fantastico da leggere con pensieri filosofici. Sono aperto a qualsiasi genere anche libri vecchi (infatti il prossimo che leggerò sarà Jane Eyre) forse solo i Thriller non mi ispirano granché.
> 
> Quindi vi chiedo qualche titolo possibilmente che faccia riflettere con pensieri filosofici al suo interno o semplicemente qualche libro che merita assolutamente di essere letto.


Harper Lee - Il buio oltre la siepe
Aldous Huxley - Il mondo nuovo
Isaac Asimov - Io, Robot
Simon Singh - Codici e segreti
Nassim Nicholas Taleb -Il cigno nero/Antifragile
Brad Stone - Vendere tutto, Jeff Bezos e l'era di Amazon
Gleen Greenwald - No place to hide


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Attualmente sto leggendo "il ritorno delle furie" ultimo libro della trilogia di Morgan, poi passerò alla trilogia di Valis di Dick.
Finiti sti due torno ai miei cari "classici" con Seneca e Platone (Dialoghi Morali e Simposio) già in nella mia libreria che aspettano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Attualmente sto leggendo "il ritorno delle furie" ultimo libro della trilogia di Morgan, poi passerò alla trilogia di Valis di Dick.
> Finiti sti due torno ai miei cari "classici" con Seneca e Platone (Dialoghi Morali e Simposio) già in nella mia libreria che aspettano



Io sto leggendo le lettere a lucilio. Rimango sempre sconcertato a vedere come le cose nella sostanza non cambino mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io sto leggendo le lettere a lucilio. Rimango sempre sconcertato a vedere come le cose nella sostanza non cambino mai.



Pure io...incredibile poi come 2000 e passa anni fa gli uomini non avessero emozioni poi così diverse dalle nostre e si ponessero gli stessi interrogativi (anzi, paradossalmente oggi certe perle di saggezza e di cultura si faticano a trovare sommersi come siamo da scienza e tecnologia)


----------



## Nicco (18 Gennaio 2016)

Sto leggendo "Tutto Sherlock Holmes" di Sir Artur Conan Doyle. Capolavoro consigliatissimo e che spesso non viene in mente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure io...incredibile poi come 2000 e passa anni fa gli uomini non avessero emozioni poi così diverse dalle nostre e si ponessero gli stessi interrogativi (anzi, paradossalmente oggi certe perle di saggezza e di cultura si faticano a trovare sommersi come siamo da scienza e tecnologia)



La cosa che fa male è capire che non c'è stata la minima evoluzione reale.Passi avanti reali dell'umanità per quanto riguarda "consapevolezza" e altro non ce ne sono stati per niente.Proprio 0. Sono proprio questi testi che te lo fanno capire. Stesse dinamiche di un passato, non lontano o remoto, di più.

Stiamo pure regredendo da quel punto di vista... Siamo sommersi da una marea di "soma" che ci impappa il cervello.


----------



## Alekos (13 Novembre 2020)

Qualcuno potrebbe consigliarmi un libro fatto bene su Calciopoli?

Grazie


----------



## kekkopot (14 Marzo 2021)

Ciao ragazzi.

Volevo comprare un libro che parla sui buchi neri. 
Avevo 3 opzioni di scelta:

1) "Dal big bang ai buchi neri. Breve storia del tempo" di Stephen Hawking, il primo libro (anno 1998)
2) "La teoria del tutto" di Stephen Hawking, ultimo libro (anno 2002) sconfina un pò dal tema buchi neri ma molti dicono sia più completo del primo
3) Trovato in libreria, "L'irresistibile attrazione della gravità: Viaggio alla scoperta dei buchi neri", di Luciano Rezzolla, astrofisico italiano

Sò che è un argomento un pò anomalo ma magari qualcuno sul forum è interessato all'argomento e aveva letto qualche libro del genere e saprebbe consigliarmi.
Ho un pò paura di abbandonare i libri di Hawkings in corso perchè molte recensioni lette parlano di argomenti altamente tecnici e non adatti a tutti (anche per chi ha una formazione scientifica).


----------

